

Introducing attr_secure for Rails - craigkerstiens
http://www.neilmiddleton.com/introducing-attr-secure/

======
mariusz331
To solve this problem when I store sensitive things, I use attr_encrypted like
this:

Gemfile: gem 'attr_encrypted'

account.rb: attr_encrypted, :account_number, :key => ENV["some_key"]

